# Belted Galloways (correction Dutch Belties) make news drinking beer!



## mikecoen (May 28, 2012)

They just referred to these as bovine, probably so as not to make the mistake of calling them "cows" when who knows what gender.
The cool thing is, they are beautiful belted galloways.  I had always heard they will forage whatever they can find.
here is the link to the video: http://now.msn.com/now/0525-cows-crash-party.aspx


----------



## Royd Wood (May 28, 2012)

Thats funny - great news item - me thinks they are Dutch Belted not Galloways as they have horns
Any more Galloway calves yet Mike


----------



## ILuvSheep (May 28, 2012)

L.O.L. ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! 





Drink till the cows come home, now has to be changed The cows come home drinking


----------



## mikecoen (May 28, 2012)

We sold our first calf at 6 months, then bred her sister and her mom AI by E H Joshua.  We used prostaglandin and they came into heat the same day. They "took" the first time and are due Christmas Eve! I am glad your Unity survived OK, an apple a day . . . not such a good thing for cows who don't bite to chew.


----------



## mikecoen (May 28, 2012)

Mr. Wood is correct about the horns; I must have mistaken those for party hats!  I had heard the name Dutch Beltie somewhere but didn't realize they had the same type of belt as the belted Galloways.  Best wishes to you all for a good season; we are praying for more rain here in Colorado cuz the grass is in dire need of it.


----------



## WildRoseBeef (May 28, 2012)

Seen that on the local news last night, and knew right away they were Dutch Belted cows (pretty sure they were cows, certainly weren't bulls!  )  LOL at the guys so surprised to have some uninvited guests to their little beer party!


----------



## ILuvSheep (May 28, 2012)

WildRoseBeef said:
			
		

> Seen that on the local news last night, and knew right away they were Dutch Belted cows (pretty sure they were cows, certainly weren't bulls!  )  LOL at the guys so surprised to have some uninvited guests to their little beer party!


Well, actually, if you look, theres at least one bull, or steer, either way, not a cow


----------



## WildRoseBeef (May 29, 2012)

ILuvSheep said:
			
		

> WildRoseBeef said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Or they might've been heifers. But I was making the joke on the fact that they had horns (you know, the common misconception that all bulls have horns and cows don't?)


----------



## ILuvSheep (Jun 12, 2012)

WildRoseBeef said:
			
		

> ILuvSheep said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh.. well i feel smart... 

And i actually was wrong also... I said that it was a  male looking at the pointed hair at the bottom.... I always get confused and think that means its male... LOL. To be fair tho I realized this now since im in WA with my grannie who has cows..


----------

